# Cayman ? on where to buy fresh seafood?



## BarCol (Jan 13, 2008)

Going to the Grand (sorry Tom couldn't grab the Reef although I wanted to) and I'm wondering where one can buy fresh fish (or shrimp or lobsta)preferably right off the boat for cooking? Where do the Caymanians go?

I have read other travel sites that seem to indicate finding fresh seafood is somewhat challenging.

Any thoughts?


----------



## somerville (Jan 13, 2008)

You are not likely to find fresh shrimp and lobster off the boat in Grand Cayman.  There is a spot on the water in George Town where some of the local fishermen sell their catch.  There may be some place in the East End where you can buy fresh fish, but I can't help you there.


----------



## escargot (Jan 13, 2008)

Barb,  Since you will be at The Grand,  just walk out on the dock and ask for Capt Herman.  He usually goes out at least once a day .  

You can go with him to fish, and depending on the season, he also dives for lobster and conch.

He will clean the catch for you !


----------



## Kola (Jan 13, 2008)

escargot said:


> Barb,  Since you will be at The Grand,  just walk out on the dock and ask for Capt Herman.  He usually goes out at least once a day .
> 
> You can go with him to fish, and depending on the season, he also dives for lobster and conch.
> 
> He will clean the catch for you !



Do you know if he supplies fishing gear and what is his charge for a trip ?

Mike


----------



## Kola (Jan 13, 2008)

Oh, another question: does anyone know a cybercafe with computers in the East end preferably near the Grand ? I know there are a couple around the West end, but that's too far.

Mike


----------



## BarCol (Jan 13, 2008)

thanks escargot - that's the information I'm looking for!!


----------



## escargot (Jan 13, 2008)

Kola said:


> Do you know if he supplies fishing gear and what is his charge for a trip ?
> 
> Mike



Yes,  he does supply the gear and I think he charges based on the number of people that go out.   I don't know his current rate, but it must be pretty reasonable because he is always busy with Morritt's guests/owners.


----------



## escargot (Jan 13, 2008)

Kola said:


> Oh, another question: does anyone know a cybercafe with computers in the East end preferably near the Grand ? I know there are a couple around the West end, but that's too far.
> 
> Mike



Mike, if you are staying at The Grand or Morritt's Tortuga Club,  there is a business centre with computers and internet access for owners and guests.

I think there is either a per day or per week charge for guests.


----------



## GreatGarloo (Jan 13, 2008)

*Capt. Herman*

Capt. Herman will also cook up everything for you that you catch.

I don't know what he charges - but everyone love it.

There is a per day charge or per week charge for using the internet.

If you have a lap top, you can set up in your room for a fee.  Owners can use it for free.


----------



## caribbeansun (Jan 14, 2008)

I believe it was $400 for a half day and $600 for a full day a couple of years ago.




escargot said:


> Yes,  he does supply the gear and I think he charges based on the number of people that go out.   I don't know his current rate, but it must be pretty reasonable because he is always busy with Morritt's guests/owners.


----------

